# North or South of Dartmoor ??



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but here goes anyway :roll: 

We are off to our first rally at Pentewan Sands, Cornwall, shortly and decided to look at the route with the AA online route planner, then see if the RAC version agreed with that route. Both distances were within a fraction of a mile of each other, but the RAC sent me on the A30 north of Dartmoor, whereas the AA sends you south on the A38 via Plymouth. As I have never driven in Cornwall, let alone in a motorhome, could anyone advise me which one they think I should choose - please (Coming from the Southampton area)

Thanks

Mike


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi Mike,

We have not long been back from down that area. 

My thoughts on the route would have been to go via the A38, but my sat nav took me over the A30.

On reflection, distance is about the same. The rub come however, going the southern route takes you through Plymouth and the bottleneck of the Tamar bridge, spectacular though they may be. The northern route although up and down some quite steep hills takes you over Bodmin Moor, but there are no bottlenecks apart from a short strech of single carriageway before Bodmin. Ten you can drop down into St Austell on the A391 and fill up with cheap(!?) diesel at Tesco's. (well it was cheap £1.24 as opposed to £1.28 in Dereham. That was 2 weeks ago tho.)

Hope that helps.

Eden Project worth going to but not as spectacular as expected.

Pete

PS: Yes I am a Geordie, Born in North Shields, Lived in Tynemouth for most of my early life, apart from 3 years in Letchworth, Herts.

Watchout for the roads, I thought the tracks they call roads here in Norfolk were bad but down there !!!!!!! narrow and I mean narrow!!! High hedges right on the road edge and the surfaces would make the surface of the moon look smooth.

Enjoy!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wey man how ya deein Pete ? Never looks right trying to write Geordie. I remember someone in the Shields Gazette writing under the name of 'Dorfy' used to have stories written in phonetic Geordie and it took ages to decipher what she was on about. I'm from across the 'watter' (there I go again!) in South Shields, but have moved down to Hampshire to be nearer the rest of the family. 
That signature I have comes from my younger days in the merchant navy when arriving in port that question was shouted back and forth at the other ships. If you were lucky some broad Geordie voice would answer asking what part you were from. More often than not the answer was "no mate - we've just been fumigated" or other more racially improper retorts I cannot repeat in this PC world !
Must stop waffling !

Back to your good advice. I was leaning more to the northern route anyway, based purely on seeing that the road passed through Plymouth on the A38 route. I have not tried the satnav for a route as yet, as recently we were sent in circles in a little Spanish town by the satnav lady with the sexy voice, who kept up with the 'turn right' spiel until I wiped my passenger side wing mirror off on a lamp post. Satisfied with herself, she had one more 'turn right' and announced in a smug voice that I had arrived at my destination at the bottom of the narrow turning she had turned me into !(and it wasn't !) That and similar run - ins with that technology has made me very very suspicious of any info sounding the least iffy !

Don't like your description of some of the roads though - that wing mirror strut is still a bit femmer from the Spanish outing !

Thanks for the advice - I'm sure we will enjoy (!)

regards

Mike


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

A30 any day of the week but at weekends be prepared for delays at Temple ,Bodmin Moor


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

ChilliK said:


> Wey man how ya deein Pete ? Never looks right trying to write Geordie. I remember someone in the Shields Gazette writing under the name of 'Dorfy' used to have stories written in phonetic Geordie and it took ages to decipher what she was on about. I'm from across the 'watter' (there I go again!) in South Shields, but have moved down to Hampshire to be nearer the rest of the family.
> That signature I have comes from my younger days in the merchant navy when arriving in port that question was shouted back and forth at the other ships. If you were lucky some broad Geordie voice would answer asking what part you were from. More often than not the answer was "no mate - we've just been fumigated" or other more racially improper retorts I cannot repeat in this PC world !
> Must stop waffling !
> 
> ...


Wey am alreet man  I may have been slightly overdescriptive of the roads (thought I'd get that in before I get lambasted by those shady Cornish Liberation people :lol: ) As long as you can breath in sometimes as an Artic squeezes past you'l be fine   

Do you remeber a series of booklets promoted by George House (Hoose) and Mike Neville on BBC North East called 'Larn ye sell Geordie?' and as acted out by them in sketches during the programe?

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ChilliK said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but here goes anyway :roll:
> 
> We are off to our first rally at Pentewan Sands, Cornwall, shortly and decided to look at the route with the AA online route planner, then see if the RAC version agreed with that route. Both distances were within a fraction of a mile of each other, but the RAC sent me on the A30 north of Dartmoor, whereas the AA sends you south on the A38 via Plymouth. As I have never driven in Cornwall, let alone in a motorhome, could anyone advise me which one they think I should choose - please (Coming from the Southampton area)
> 
> ...


Having lived in Plymouth for nearly 20 years, it is well worth a stop over as some very nice places nearby.
Try Riverside Caravan park at Marsh Mills Plymouth. (Park & Ride here) Go and visit the Barbican & the Mayflower steps, where the Pilgrim Farthers set off to America, or The Hoe where Drake played bowles.
Either way is ok, the southern route takes in Plymouth and the Tamar Bridge and the northern route takes in Bodmin Moor.
Your choice


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Go one way come back the other, or is that too obvious ?


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

As a Geordie who has lived on the edge of Dartmoor for over 30 years, I would suggest you take the northern route except for week-ends during summer when there can be long tail-backs when you get about 20 miles west of Launceston. During those times the tail-backs on the southern route are usually much shorter.

As a side issue there appears to be a large number of Geordies who have emmigrated south to warmer climes, by this I mean anywhere south of Sunderland.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd go the Southern route, much more straight forward.
Although Guz (Plymouth) may sound a bit daunting it is well sign posted. 

As has been already advized, take great care when driving in Cornwall.
The locals seem to, allegedly take great delight in trying to force you into a hedge, especially if they think you are a visitor. Allegedly.

Some A class roads would not be worthy of being called a lane in Hampshire.

I learnt this the hard way last autumn after losing a door mirror to a Kamkaze people carrier driver. Allegedly.

It will be a long time before I venture that way again!!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow ! Go to bed happy with my mind sorted which way to go. Check out the forum this morning and bye bye sorted mind !

I will be setting off early next Saturday morning, but as the summer shows no sign of arriving any time soon with its associated traffic jams, I think DollarYen's suggestion could be best ie go north return south - or was it viccy verca ?? By the way I like the name DY bet they don't get much change out of you ? boom boom

You know what they say - wherever yer gaan yer sure te find a Geordie - nice to know there are fellow countryman scattered around southern parts bringing enlightenment to the heathen :wink: Yes I remember Mike Neville's Geordie lessons, Pete, I always liked his dry humour.

Talking of things northern I was up there a couple of weeks ago and the caravan park in S.Shields (now privatized) was undergoing some major digging near the coast road railings. Still a lot of static vans, but it looked as if maybe they were putting in hard stands for the mobile fraternity ?? I'll check it out with my friends still up there and post anything of note. 

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'll let you know if I chose the right way when I get back, once my hands have stopped shaking :roll: 

Mike


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Been there got the tee shirt etc etc. Took Dollar Yen's advice and went A30 outbound and A38/Plymouth route home. I can't really say which is better route regarding traffic as it was raining/foggy going and raining/gales returning so most right minded people stayed at home. I think next time I would pick the A38 overall. 
As for the Pentewan Sands Caravan Park where the rally was held, can't fault it - clean and well organised with it's own private beach. The road from St Austell to the site is narrow and twisty in places with walls and concealed rock at the sides. It is the main road to Mevagissey so is pretty busy all day, complete with the suicidal HGV's mentioned elsewhere. If you should go there look out for the steep hill after the narrow bits, at the base of the hill is a left turn into the Park that could be easy to miss. You can (cautiously) go into Mevagissey in a van but I would go no further than the big carpark on the outskirts where you can overnight for £5, to venture any further in to the very narrow streets is courting disaster. There is a bus service outside the camp to both here ans St Austell in the other direction.
Out of the two weeks we had maybe 3 with sun and the wind blew every day, especially the last Friday when gales blew a couple of caravan safari rooms completely back over the vans and a few tents/windbreaks got flattened, but after all this is the U.K ! :lol: 
This is a picture to show off our first attempt at putting up our recently acquired safari room (We did have the foresight to get it down the day before the gales!) Any blue sky in the picture is purely a fluke 
If anyone on the Hymer International Club rally should be reading this, thank you all for making our first rally so enjoyable

Mike :roll:


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm an ex-pat geordie, born one hundred yards from the river Tyne, but now exiled to the western edge of Dartmoor (for the past 30+ years).

As a self professed expert on travelling from Devon to the wild east and north of Britain, definitely take the northern route round Dartmoor. Turn off at Exeter taking the Okehampton turning, then follow straight down through Cornwall. Taking the road through Plymouth leads to smaller roads once you pass Saltash.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Having been at Pentewen the same time, I'm sorry I didn't say hello, but you weren't showing a MH facts pennant! We were there the week before you as well and the weather was great. 

After doing both routes I'd always plumb for the A.30, although not with a head wind. Too much like hard work in our 2lt petrol  

H


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

homerdog said:


> Having been at Pentewen the same time, I'm sorry I didn't say hello, but you weren't showing a MH facts pennant! We were there the week before you as well and the weather was great.
> 
> After doing both routes I'd always plumb for the A.30, although not with a head wind. Too much like hard work in our 2lt petrol
> 
> H


Sorry about the lack of MHF pennant  I have to admit I haven't got one. What with Hymer club stickers and all the weird ones from the previous owner it is getting a bit cluttered at the windscreen edges ! 20 Hymers in a gang stood out a bit though !
You must have been there when the Marines did the mock invasion then ? Not something you see on an average day at the seaside !
Regards
Mike

PS Suitably chastised - I have just ordered a MHF screen sticker


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

devonidiot said:


> I'm an ex-pat geordie, born one hundred yards from the river Tyne, but now exiled to the western edge of Dartmoor (for the past 30+ years).
> 
> As a self professed expert on travelling from Devon to the wild east and north of Britain, definitely take the northern route round Dartmoor. Turn off at Exeter taking the Okehampton turning, then follow straight down through Cornwall. Taking the road through Plymouth leads to smaller roads once you pass Saltash.


After that long in exile the accent must be softening a bit by now ?? 
It seems to be a split decision on north or south of Dartmoor - maybe with north a gnats whisker ahead
Gaan steady
Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We live in Devon and would always take A30 (northerly) route unless you want to stop in Plymouth. Toll bridges only as you come out of Cornwall (c/w going into Wales on Seven Bridge). Plymouth has good sites but lots of traffic.

A38 not so good after Plymouth, A30 mainly dualed (still a bit not), Eden Project good - you can "wild camp" in car park near bottom of hill but gets crowded with coaches etc.

My favourite view of Plymouth? In the rear view mirror! It has a good new shopping centre (Drake's Circus) but much is still post-war square streets. Exeter has a new shopping mall also (Princesshay) but is not very MH friendly - few spaces to park in city and park and ride has height restriction to stop travellers. But Exeter has good scenery (Cathedral, Quay) and many good places to eat.

Enjoy your trip to the West Country, we came here 38 years ago and have yet to leave!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Advantage A30, new balls please :roll: 

Mike


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes we were there for the invasion! Lyme Bay, the ship used is the newest of the Navy(still running in!). Mind you, I was a bit taken aback by the rather low slung(!) landing craft. They were even putting a bloody fuel bowser on the thing and 2 10 tonners.!

Yes, you did take up most of that area :lol: I did like the old E reg one which was about 2 or 3 up from you. Indestructable! 

H


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

'Morning H, talking to some of the other owners there I get the impression that the old style Hymers (The 'E' reg, mine etc) were built to a far better standard than the modern ones. At least two newer models there were heading for repairs, including one new one that had lost all habitation electrics, and had to leave early. I was told that the new ones are put together by a Turkish female workforce as opposed to a German one of old. Before any indignant ladies, Turkish or not, start having a go at me, this is what I was told NOT an opinion 8O 
That landing barge thingy (Mexfloat ?) seemed to be a series of separate bits bolted together a bit like a Bailey bridge so presumably it can be added or subtracted to. I see them on the Solent and at a distance they look like a bunch of 3 tonners or whatever walking on water ! Did you see where it it was stowed when the Lyme Bay departed ? It appeared to be strapped to the ship's side, just how this was achieved I didn't see. lifting it clear of the water and rotating it 90 deg must be clever stuff !! 
I see there is another thread complaining about the lack of MHF stickers seen around so I am not the only guilty one ! Hopefully the postman will be bringing mine shortly so I can wave with pride :lol: :lol: 
regards 

Mike


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

ChilliK said:


> Been there got the tee shirt etc etc. Took Dollar Yen's advice and went A30 outbound and A38/Plymouth route home. I can't really say which is better route regarding traffic as it was raining/foggy going and raining/gales returning so most right minded people stayed at home. I think next time I would pick the A38 overall.
> As for the Pentewan Sands Caravan Park where the rally was held, can't fault it - clean and well organised with it's own private beach. The road from St Austell to the site is narrow and twisty in places with walls and concealed rock at the sides. It is the main road to Mevagissey so is pretty busy all day, complete with the suicidal HGV's mentioned elsewhere. If you should go there look out for the steep hill after the narrow bits, at the base of the hill is a left turn into the Park that could be easy to miss. You can (cautiously) go into Mevagissey in a van but I would go no further than the big carpark on the outskirts where you can overnight for £5, to venture any further in to the very narrow streets is courting disaster. There is a bus service outside the camp to both here ans St Austell in the other direction.
> Out of the two weeks we had maybe 3 with sun and the wind blew every day, especially the last Friday when gales blew a couple of caravan safari rooms completely back over the vans and a few tents/windbreaks got flattened, but after all this is the U.K ! :lol:
> This is a picture to show off our first attempt at putting up our recently acquired safari room (We did have the foresight to get it down the day before the gales!) Any blue sky in the picture is purely a fluke
> ...


Why-ii bonny lad... you gaanin to the HCI Chester Rally in Aug? We are and it will be our first with them.


----------

